# I am making a list and checking it twice.



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok so its summer but eh i felt like being silly lol. With the help lisa I have a list of items I will need for my betta. My friend ordered me an eclipse 5 gallon tank for my betta. I know lisa got me some goodies as well. I just gotta sit here and be patient until I get my fishy stuff in. Here is the list of items. Let me know if I will need more then this. Most items friends got for me but I will list the items anyways lol.

5 gallon tank (filter is attached)
plants
thermometer
toys (castles or caves and such)
heater
water conditioner
pellets
blood worms
rocks or gravel stuff for bottom of tank
net

I think thats it. I might have forgotton something. I also know about feeding. 1-2 pellets twice a day and fast for 1 day a week and only blood worms one day a week as well since those are kinda like treats. If I am forgetting anything please please let me know. I wanna make sure my betta lives a long happy and healthy life.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your list sounds good to me.


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

oh good  all the credit goes to lisa of course. Shes the one who got me addicted and has helped me learn all about bettas. And now I am finally ready to get one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are VERY addicting. lol I have 6!


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

for the past few weeks I have been looking at our lps and they have such a wonderful selection and i dont wanna pick just 1 lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What size tank are you getting? If its a 10 gallon, you could get a divider and have two bettas.


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

its a 5 gallon eclipse.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Good list!! I think you got it all. LOL.


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

hmmm I could scheme...i mean save up for a nice 10 gallon and split it and get 2 more bettas. Then I would have 3 lol. I am so horrible. Always plotting with pets lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you could get a 10 gallon and get 2 bettas. lol


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I will do that. Not right away but kinda slowly save up for a nice 10 gallon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good idea. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hehe...10 gallons are cheap...


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

hahaha your not helping lol. I would need a cover too. And a afilter and heater. So it will take me awhile sadly to save up lol.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah true. You have time. To get addicted. And want more bettas. LOL.


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah I just want my little betta now


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Put a 10 gallon on your Christmas wish list! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

There ya go!! I like that idea dq lol. 

*side note-when i write dq i always think dairy queen LOL*


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

hahaha i should. Jeremy my husband would know what I am up to and be like...yeah...no more bettas lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol When I see dq, I think of dairy queen, too! Jo, your gonna have to get your husband addicted, too!lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

lol at first I thought "dq" was Dairy Queen. Took me a minute to realize you were saying dramaqueen. Hmm speaking of DQ I could go for some ice cream from there haha.

I'd put the 10 gallon tank on your Christmas list as mentioned previous Princessbetta. I think your hubby's view will change once he sees how much personality and fun bettas are!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A blizzard from dairy queen sounds good right now! lol I chose Dramaqueen because I'm on the drama team at my church.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah. I was at the shore the other day and saw a cute lil sign that said Dramaqueen and I thought of you! lol. 

yes dairy queen sounds great right about now. Its a hot one here today.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A friend of mine got me a little hand towel last year for my birthday that had Dramaqueen printed on it.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice lol.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

ugghhh, I've got that song in my head now!!!!!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL dukie!!


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

haha yes just have to get the hubby to like them too. Hes obsessed with our cats. We have a regular zoo here. Why not add some Bettas into the mix lol.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well then you cover most of the species LOL.
snake,rodent,feline,lagamorph,Fish!!


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

yup all i need after my betta is a bird lol.


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry no fishies in my siggy yet. I wanted a siggy so I put all my other pets lol. Once I get my betta i will just have the betta in my siggy.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

bird and canine,then you all set!! unless you want a marsupial or primate...wait humans are kinda primates,so you got that one covered!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

thas okay. If i put all my animals on my siggy,itd be very big!! LOL


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

haha mine is more then yours lisa. I just didnt put my pets names lol.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well i gotta put me fishies names...LOL ..though some people still dont read it and are like what size tank they in? what are they? Majority here now by now what I have in what though...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Thats a lot of pets! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup. We both have mini zoos going on.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you sure do! lol I'd like to have other pets too but we have limited space.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow you do have a zoo!!! I think I'm a little surprised by the rats. My friend used to keep them - I just don't think I could keep rats lol.


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah we have lots of cages but i have cut back. I use to have alot more.


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

haha rats are like mini dogs, so loving and affectionate and full of personality. Just like I am sure you know people who dont care for fish and they dont understand why you love fishies so much. They have huge personalities too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I heard that rats make very good pets and are very friendly and social/


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yes, if you cant have cats or dogs, rats are definatly the pet to get.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having a rat but my Mother would freak!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL...I had a couple of rats years ago. They are great pets,but very demanding in their care and whatnot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that its best to have a pair because they are social animals and don't do well alone.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wait till your list says:
10 gallon tank
heater
sponge filter
microworms
brine shrimp
jars


;P


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Wait till your list says:
> 10 gallon tank
> heater
> sponge filter
> ...


lol!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol mr vamp. Yes rats are social animals and need to be in at least pairs. The more,the merrier.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very nice list but i feel so mean scopping up my fi9sh from its tank i feel like im kidnapping it


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guysss.... I was wondering... Whats the average cost of a 10 gallon tank including filter and heater and headlight? I want to know so i can maybe save up


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

in a kit i would think 30 - 40$


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

hmm okay thanks. I'll save up


----------

